# #TOPIC: Dubai International Capital Investments (by Dubai Holding)



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I read it yesterday i didnt see anything here.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

Read about it also. I think they bought a company that owned these apartments.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

if i remember well they bought these from a normal real estate company in the usa


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

where in the US exctly, and how much did they pay ?>


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> where in the US exctly, and how much did they pay ?>




In differenct states. The cost was 77k for each apartment.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

so they just sent a few people to the US with suitcases filled with cash and told to buy real estate , WTF


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Maybe I am just stupid, but did they buy 21000 apartments???


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

21,000 apts x 77,000 dollars = a $hit load of money actually 1,617,000,000

yep a $hit load of money


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Several billion dirhams... F**king insane!!


----------



## Anas Anani (Feb 19, 2005)

the reason i wanna know is why?!


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

invesments


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the company is called dubai international capital a subsidiary of dubai holding as well

i think there will be more investments in this extent
they bought thousands of apartments in the usa and the tussauds group in less than 1 week! watch the news tomorrow and check out what they have bought


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

dubai lover, do u know something that we dont know ?????


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

nope, i'm just as informed as you guys

i forgot they also bought stakes in daimler-chrysler worth $1bn+, which make them a 2% owner 

if somebody is interested: http://www.dubaiic.com/ and www.dubaiholding.com

i will rename this thread to dubai international capital investments


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

yea i heard about a few months back, 
the largest share holder in the chrysler is actually Kuwait , with 17% ownership, pretty cool


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> yea i heard about a few months back,
> the largest share holder in the chrysler is actually Kuwait , with 17% ownership, pretty cool


Actually: Deutsche Bank 10%, Kuwait 7%.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

opps, i guess i mixed up the numbers, ur numbers make more sense , MY bad


----------

